# Shed conversion - advice needed please



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello - I am having some wire put into the shed in the next month or so. Also having the inside lined with some plywood. My shed is 8 foot long and 6 foot tall. So I have 4 sections of 2 foot. I was going to have three sections with wire. Do you think that is ok? Also - how tall should I make the wire bit? Should it start the wire from the very bottom? I have no clue about these things and welcome advice.
What other things could I do with the shed. I have a 4 1/2 foot shelf that she now gets onto of. I have a kennel inside - but thinking about having a sleeping area up in the air a wee bit - don't know yet about that. I having the door cut in half so that I can open the top part in the summer. I would love any suggestions or advice.
Thanks
Jacqui


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hear I go... 

you have to bear in mind the structural stability of the shed, so you would need a sturdy frame for the wire. 

also u have to think about the rain and driving rain, you need a good over hang on the roof. otherwise it'll all drip off and bounce back into the shed. 

If you start the wire at the bottom depending on how level your ground is pickles may end up with a wet floor. cant remember if you have a concrete base? but foxes might have a higher chance of getting in with wire to the ground. 

As you have paid good money for a sturdy shed, personally I would have a strip of wire mesh going along 1 side, maybe 2ft off the ground, and then 2 foot of wire mesh and then the rest wood again. How many windows has the shed got? what dose it looks like from the outside again? the more mesh the more flies! if your worried about mixi u might want to cover the mesh parts with fine netting. along the back wall I would then put a shelf up at least a ft deep maybe even 2 ft if your going to get her a friend, and 2 ft high off the ground so pickles can see out into the world she will love this and sit here all the time, but every where else will remain nice and dry.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Emzy, my shed. Looks like my roof is no good. How can I correct this? The shed is placed on an area that is in a slant. It points downwards toward the drain. The shed is on breeze blocks - so not on the ground. The floor in the shed is wood - the shed in on concrete. Shed has two windows side by side. Her wee shelf is already made and it looks directly out toward where the wire is. Thanks for your advice - anymore is welcomed. Oh I forgot to say the side I showed of the shed outside is where the wire will go. I am going to get lino for inside the shed as soon as I can get it.
Jacqui

Roof of shed . .









Inside where the wire will go . . .










Ledge inside facing where the wire will go.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

ok will get back to u with some sketches....


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

On the long side - I would have the wire at least 1ft of the ground so the rain hopefully stays out a bit and the bedding stays in. Then proberly 3ft of mesh and the top half still wood. 2 out of 4 pannels would be fine(the 2 middle panels I would do) 

Where the shelf is - I would leave at least 6" before the mesh then 6" under the window, stop the mesh, will hopefully keep the shed well supported. Proberly cover it with netting for the flies everywhere.

Is the window a window? if that makes sence? or is it just a hole? I would cover that with perspex personally, then it lets light in put not flies or rain! I think its great stuff.

A bed box 1ft off the ground is also a great idea. It would need to be about 2ft x 2ft if you are getting a friend(dont forget to have access for you!)

Is there no way you could have a mesh door made which sits inside when the door is shut, and when the door is open you can have the mesh door shut.

I will take pictures of my doors soon and show you what I mean!!!

*Heidi*


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

use stronger weldmesh not chicken wire


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks folks. x x I am getting very strong wire - I will be getting it from a wire worker where I got it for my run. The wire is not going where the ledge is. The ledge faces there area where the wire goes. The windows are glass windows. I do have a bed for Pickles and a friend. It sits at the end of the ledge. It is bigger than 2x2 - so plenty of room. I am not sure about a mesh door. I will ask the guy who is doing these alterations. Thanks again for all the advice.
Jacqui


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Bumping this - hope that is ok. Bumping it for Heidi's photos and emzy's sketch - if you have them.
Thanks,
Jacqui


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey Jax, sorry taken a while, all been a bit mad here 

Sorry thought you ment you were having mesh 2 sides :s 
The one side makes more sence!

Here's the picture of my shed doors. I need a new panel of fly screen for the top one, because I managed to put my hand thru it! I will use proper mesh on it aswell this time!

The first one is with the wood door open and the mesh one's across(split door, half n half)









The second one is as much as the wood door will close with the mesh one in place.









The wood door will shut with no problems when I open the mesh door into the shed.

All made by me 

They watch me as I am coming up to the shed which is nice 

*Heidi*


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks Heidi - so very sorry to hear about Hope x x x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

sorry jax I am waiting for some cartridges to arrive and then I can print and then sketch over


----------

